# Used Audi and the CPO program



## omegis (Jan 30, 2013)

Typically, I purchase new cars so I'm trying to learn how CPOs work. 

I recently traded in my 2013 VW Passat for a 2012 Audi Q5 but I did the trade at an Autonation Ford dealership. The VW took a huge hit on depreciation but the Audi seems to have held value very well. Plus I've got a lot more features and I've wanted to own an Audi for a long time. 

A little background on the Audi: one previous owner that seemed to use an Audi dealership for service. Unfortunately, that dealership is 6 hours away from where I live. It also passed the basic inspection at Autonation plus I thoroughly inspected it and found no issues as well. 

What I'm trying to understand, and Google isn't helping much, is how the CPO program works. Would I have to take my car to an Audi dealership to get it inspected before it qualifies as a CPO? The Audi has 50,000 miles now and I've read that it should extend out to 100,000 miles if it qualifies as CPO. 

Thanks


----------



## Sportquattro220 (Sep 2, 2015)

omegis said:


> Typically, I purchase new cars so I'm trying to learn how CPOs work.
> 
> I recently traded in my 2013 VW Passat for a 2012 Audi Q5 but I did the trade at an Autonation Ford dealership. The VW took a huge hit on depreciation but the Audi seems to have held value very well. Plus I've got a lot more features and I've wanted to own an Audi for a long time.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I used to work at an Audi Dealer as a Brand Specialist. The CPO program is something that must be done at an Audi Dealer, and is done at the time the vehicle is traded in to said AUDI dealer. Dealers are not allowed to apply CPO coverage to any car someone brings in, it is a stringent program that involves a 300+ point inspection. What I'm getting at is, unless your Q5 was sold to you as Audi Certified Pre-Owned by an Audi dealer, it is ineligible for CPO coverage. Your best bet is to call up an Audi Dealer and they should be able to sell you what's known as Audi Pure Protection, which is not a CPO warranty, but is accepted at Audi dealers and has 5 levels of coverage depending on your needs and budget. Hope this helps!


----------



## omegis (Jan 30, 2013)

Sportquattro220 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to work at an Audi Dealer as a Brand Specialist. The CPO program is something that must be done at an Audi Dealer, and is done at the time the vehicle is traded in to said AUDI dealer. Dealers are not allowed to apply CPO coverage to any car someone brings in, it is a stringent program that involves a 300+ point inspection. What I'm getting at is, unless your Q5 was sold to you as Audi Certified Pre-Owned by an Audi dealer, it is ineligible for CPO coverage. Your best bet is to call up an Audi Dealer and they should be able to sell you what's known as Audi Pure Protection, which is not a CPO warranty, but is accepted at Audi dealers and has 5 levels of coverage depending on your needs and budget. Hope this helps!


Outstanding. I hadn't heard of Audi Pure Protection. Thank you.


----------



## thoehner (Nov 18, 2015)

*CPO 300 Point Checklist Link*

Here's a link to the full checklist! http://audidowntownvancouver.ca/images/dealer_images/50/uploads/PreOwned/aud2099_cpochecklist.pdf

I like to run this against pre-owned cars on lots in the area to see why low mileage newer model Audi's aren't being certified. Some dealerships say it's to "diversify inventory" 

-Tim


----------

